# Russian Styles



## Hu Ren Qianzai Long (Jun 16, 2002)

Hey,guys! I'm trying to make a complete list of filipino Martial arts styles (Not Substyles).So any styles or forms that you know about would be helpful. Thanks! :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Jun 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hu Ren Qianzai Long _
> 
> *Hey,guys! I'm trying to make a complete list of filipino Martial arts styles *



Apparently you meant Russian arts as this is the Russian arts forum.


----------



## GouRonin (Jun 17, 2002)

Vodka will do that to you.


----------



## Hu Ren Qianzai Long (Jun 17, 2002)

Yeah, I copied the text from the filipino version, and I forgot to turn it to russian


----------

